#  Krankheiten >   Schwindel und herzrasen nach rauchen >

## andreas1974

kann mir jemand erklären woran das liegt. ich habe eine geraucht,mir wurde sofort schwindlig und bekam herzrasen. ich habe bluthochdruck. würde mich freuen wenn sich damit jemand auskennt. 
Danke

----------


## timbrown

Hallo andreas1974, 
na was denkst Du wohl woran das liegt?
Dein Blutsauerstoff ist da wahrscheinlich sehr gering durch das Rauchen. 
Zu wenig Sauerstoff fürs Gehirn bewirkt nun mal das Schwindelgefühl.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Andreas,
ja, Rauchen erhöht den Blutdruck und damit das Risiko für einen Schlaganfall und Herzinfarkt, da die Giftstoffe sich in den Arterien ablagern und verstopfen (= Arterienverkalkung). Damit wird die Durchblutung im Gehirn bzw. im Herzen vermindert, deshalb wurde dir schwindelig.
Wg. Herzrasen: Bist du Raucher? Bei Nichtrauchern erhöht sich der Puls (= Herzschlag) durch das Rauchen, bei denen, die es gewöhnt sind, wird der Puls ruhiger. 
Das Nikotin geht auf die Lungen und kann verschiedene schlimme Lungenerkrankungen mit sich ziehen.
Man kann durch das Rauchen auch die Augen schädigen sowie das Gehirn, so dass man früher dement werden kann. 
Und die Sucht danach ist halt das Schlimmste, dass man meint, ohne dem nicht mehr leben zu können.

----------


## unglücksrabe

da hilft nur eins, aufhören zu rauchen.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Andreas,
ja, da fallen mir noch eigene Erfahrungen ein als Jugendliche. Ich meinte auch, rauchen zu müssen. Manchmal musste ich mich übergeben, und nach einiger Zeit wurde mir immer so schwindelig, dass ich mich hinlegen musste. Da habe ich es gerne bleiben lassen.

----------


## andreas1974

ich danke euch allen für die antwort.

----------


## Tess

Habe auch manchmal schwindel wenn ich rauche, aber ich habe niedrigen Blutdruck. Bin gerade dabei mir das Rauchen abzugewöhnen. Es ist schwerer als ich dachte, der Kopf ist wohl noch nicht so weit. Aber werde es versuchen, das solltest Du auch probieren. Ist eh ungesund... 
Liebe Grüße 
Tess

----------


## Änneke1

Hallo,
Also ich habe ziemlich niedrigen Blutdruck und wenn ich eine rauche, fällt er noch weiter ab und mein Puls ist über 100.
Mit Schwindel haben ich sowieso zu kämpfen.
Eigentlich sollte es nach so etwas kein Problem sein, mit dem rauchen auf zu hören.
Aber ich finde es trotzdem schwer .
LG

----------

